# anyone know if the navarre beach pier is open?



## pcola fisherman (Jun 13, 2008)

Fishin for fun

:letsdrink


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

No, its not open and doesnt look like it will be any time soon. There is something going on with the money for the pier. Jeff Miller wants the U.S. Gov. to put in the funds but they wont and

the state of Florida does not have the funds to fix it, so it will sit like it was left after Ivan untill

they deside who will pay for it.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The Navarre Pier does have funds in place. FEMA funds which will make it about the same length as it was or a bit shorter due to a difference in current cost versus replacement value.

More funds are wanted to make it longer and better.

The current delay is due to federal and state permits to allow it to be built, hopfully starting this fall.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Are you saying fall of 08 ?? I sure wish they would get it done !!!


----------

